# Divorce And Depression



## Patrickmiller (Mar 15, 2017)

I have recently got divorce and after that i fell really depressed and tensed, i dont know why but i really want to get out of from this situation.


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

Sorry to hear this... Have you been to a counselor? They can help with how your feeling. Also exercise does wonders for you. I always feel so much better after a walk, bike-ride or exercise class. And getting out to see family or a friend is refreshing also...


----------



## ResignedWife (Jan 20, 2017)

Definitely consider going to individual counseling to deal with your grief, as well as possibly seeking medication if you find it spirals beyond a place where you can handle it.


----------



## Radch1988 (Jun 3, 2017)

Patrick. 

Please seek as much help from friends and family as possible. Go to a councillor if it's too much. I am in an identical position. I did not want this but here I am living it. I know what you are going through so don't think that your alone. 

It's hard man, really hard but count on those that love you and in time it will pass - I have to believe that and you do too. 

Look after yourself buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

